
Ask HN: How much should I charge for inboxing marketing? - carutani
I have a site with 300k daily impressions and almost 10k registered users, and someone reached out asking if I do inbox marketing (in the website, its a forum).<p>Honestly, I have no idea how much to charge.<p>What are some variables I should take into account?<p>Any suggestions?
======
sharemywin
have you used the product? And can you give a personal testimonial? Also, do
you email your users much with other useful content?

All those factors will go along way to value. you might want to think about a
% of sales, like an affiliate but at a higher percentage since they approached
you.

